# Job centre and CSA question?????



## lou_w34

I have a interview at the job centre tomorrow, as im currently on job seekers allowence, but now im changing over to income support.

What i was wondering is, ive heard that they ask you about the FOB and whether he's involved, and that they get the CSA involved. Id really prefer it if they didnt, im not sure why really lol I think its because ive heard that from some people that the person who interviewed them was quite mean, and made it seem like it was their fault that the dad wasnt around.

And will they ask me for his contact details? As he has sinced moved, and i dont no his address, i only no his mobile and where he works, will they accept that?

Thanks :flower:


----------



## expecting09

When I went from JSA to IS they didn't ask anything about FOB :shrug: I don't think it's any of there business whether you are going to the CSA or anything, so if they ask for details of FOB your not obliged to tell them.. (I don't think anyway!)


----------



## purpledahlia

IK dont think they ask either, i think once your on income support for lone parent.. or applying for anything as a lone parent then the CSa may ring you a few months after the birth to get details. The gov pass on info so they can get the dads to pay so they get money back into the system. but its after the baby is born and i cant remember what benefit it relates too.. but they wont ask tomorrow, just say hes left u and gone abroad if they do, they shouldnt ask.


----------



## tinkabells

No all they asked me was i was FOB and that was it, but if they do ask you, ask them why they need to know and say his not around and if there mean, id make up a story that he was in a freak accident and his dead!!! lol terrible but might shut them up xxx


----------



## lou_w34

Haha thanks! Thats much better then! I cant be bothered to be answering their questions about him! Its too much effort for that early in the morning lol


----------



## scottishgal89

hey. im on income support just now. had gone onto that after jobseekers again at 29weeks. they asked what my status was and i said single. nothing else was asked about the dad. dont worry!
also be careful!!! wait till you hear about your income support before you apply for sure start grant. my application got declined cause i was inbetween the 2benefits.
hope this helps xx


----------



## lou_w34

Oh dearys... i sent the form off yesterday :dohh:

Im still on job seekers at the moment though... ive just applied for the income support, and still need to sign the forms for it and what not. Do you think that will matter? How comes they can decline you if your inbetween them?


----------



## scottishgal89

cause theyr idiots with stuff like this. i had to fill in and send a new application. you'll need to wait and see. u might be lucky. but as soon as u apply for income support u come off jobseekers allowance. so there was two weeks i was on nothing and then your income support gets back dated to when your jobseekers finished. does that make sense? xx


----------



## welsh dragon

Incomesupport will ask 4 his details as they will need 2 get c.s.a involved coz now they have 2 b involved so they say.


----------



## scottishgal89

i never got asked anythin at 29weeks. just say ur single.
they might ask once baby is here. as ur benefit will depend on how much maintenance u get cause thats viewed as a form of income but im not there yet
x


----------



## lou_w34

Yeah that makes sense! Lets hope mine gets put through just before i come off jobseekers!! lol


----------



## purpledahlia

Yeah income support will ask about the father but not now.... only once the baby is actually born! 

and yeah i heard about someone else whos sure start grant was denied because she was inbetween the 2 benefits... and now she has to apply once the baby is here and shes got tax credits. 

i am going on monday to sign on for the last time and then i have to ring and transfer onto income support... how does this work?? will i still get the money on thursday from signing on on monday.. !? not sure how it goes.. and do you have to go into the jobcentre every 2 weeks for IS or is it automatically...


----------



## lou_w34

I had my interview and it was actually fine, i had to sign all the forms and what not, and then had an interview with a lone parent advisor, who was actually lovely, she asked barley anything about FOB and just said that they were there to help me with any concearns i have, and i can ring them at any time i have questions. All she asked about FOB was if we still talked and just explained a lil bit about CSA, so nothing to worry about really lol

No we dont have to sign for income support, it will just go in automatically every two weeks. I signed on for the last time this monday, and i called them on the tuesday to say i was 29 weeks and needed to change over. So i filled out the forms over the phone, and they sorted out my interview for today to sign the forms, so they had it sorted within two days which i was suprised with how quick it was!


----------



## purpledahlia

thats good, so she was a nice lady then. Glad, some of them can be right snobs at the jobcentres!! 

Okie dok i will call on monday after ive been to sign in, im in the same town as the jobcentre for physio appt on wed so maybe they can get an appt to fit in then and i can get it all done in 1 go.


----------



## lou_w34

Yeah thats what i was worried about, as some of them sound so horrible! Its not like we ask to be on benifits!

Yeps best to get it all out of the way! It would be easier if they could just automatically change us over when we hit 29 weeks, then we wouldnt have to do anything lol


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: dont be silly like the system would go and arrange something like that to help us!!!! ppfftt.. its like they have a ticklist of things to do to confuse and put people off and also trick people into not applying for things they dont know about!!


----------



## lou_w34

Well if they do have a list, its working very well! The whole thing is sooo confusing, i keep thinking im gunna end up applying for something im not entitled too, and then end up in even more trouble! lol


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah i know how you feel!! ggrrr


----------



## babybaillie

If u dont give FOB details they will cut ur benefit. SInce u dont get much this is the last thing they need. The details u have will be enough for them. Give them what u have so u dont miss out on any money ur entitled too


----------



## expecting09

babybaillie said:


> If u dont give FOB details they will cut ur benefit. SInce u dont get much this is the last thing they need. The details u have will be enough for them. Give them what u have so u dont miss out on any money ur entitled too

They wont cut your benefit if you don't give any details of FOB, what if someone had a one-night stand and got pregnant that way and didn't know a thing about FOB, they can't deny that person of the full benefit.


----------



## Perdita

I've decided not to go to the CSA so it's interesting to read these threads! And as for applying for things you're not entitled to - it's only a problem if you lie to try and get them! Apply for everything truthfully and the wort thing they can say is no!


----------



## babybaillie

yes they do. they take about £10 a week off u.


----------



## babybaillie

expecting09 said:


> babybaillie said:
> 
> 
> If u dont give FOB details they will cut ur benefit. SInce u dont get much this is the last thing they need. The details u have will be enough for them. Give them what u have so u dont miss out on any money ur entitled too
> 
> They wont cut your benefit if you don't give any details of FOB, what if someone had a one-night stand and got pregnant that way and didn't know a thing about FOB, they can't deny that person of the full benefit.Click to expand...


They dont care about the circumstances in which the child was conceived. if u dont provide any info they will take £10 off ur benefit a week.


----------



## expecting09

£10 a week off what benefit? Thats disgraceful!!

I don't know what benefit it is, but I havent given ANY details of FOB to anyone, and no-one has asked.. does that mean they are gonna cut mine?!


----------



## purpledahlia

expecting09 said:


> babybaillie said:
> 
> 
> If u dont give FOB details they will cut ur benefit. SInce u dont get much this is the last thing they need. The details u have will be enough for them. Give them what u have so u dont miss out on any money ur entitled too
> 
> They wont cut your benefit if you don't give any details of FOB, what if someone had a one-night stand and got pregnant that way and didn't know a thing about FOB, they can't deny that person of the full benefit.Click to expand...

they definately dont cut your benefit. Thats not true at all, the benedits are seperate, the only reason child maintenence makes a diff is if you get over the threshold. they cut it if you get 40 a week but they cap benefits at the extra 20 a week. so maximum you can get-whilst on benefits, is 20 a week, the rest the father pays goes into the system to cover the benefits. But if you dont claim.. they wont cut your money. What if the FOB had died?! was abroad?! ran away?! etc etc..


----------



## Perdita

They can't cut your benefits because you don't tell them who the father is - if they're being nasty they might try and push you into going to the CSA but they can't refuse you what you're entitled to just because you won't tell them your life story! your benefits are only cut if you get another income, if that income is child support from the father you get to keep the first £20 a week without it effecting your benefits, every penny after that will be taken off.


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah they dont cut your benefit!


----------

